# Carddav.address.yahoo.com



## garf1955

Hi, what does the subject mean and how do I get rid of it? Thanks.


----------



## Couriant

Can you be more specific, like where are you seeing it (i.e. on a website, looking at emails in an app)?

From the quick check I saw, it's referring to a Yahoo account on your phone trying to sync the contacts. If you have a Yahoo account, check Settings > Passwords and Accounts > select the account > select Contacts and you should be able to turn off the sync for the Contacts only (while keeping Mail working)


----------

